# Room Set-Up....



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok made up a rough diagram of the room system is going on.... Am I on the right path!? TV's on corner (not actually at 45, lil flatter to room) :crying: but I just don't think it would look right to proportion everything on aspect to corner because of room size. And if I added a 7.1 would I put speakers in rear corner or more over the opening? Feel free to give me lots of advice (I need it, I think....)


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm confused. Do you have 2 TVs in the room, and neither are above/below your center channel?


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL there is actually 3. The Main TV (52" Sony) is on a wall mount, and there is a 32 under it and then in the opposite corner there is a 27" Most time the 27 and 32 are on volume 0 (Can't miss a football game). But yes that is why I drew room layout so someone can tell me I'm off my rocker or just falling off it. As far as the center channel, last night afte I posted I was looking at it and I think it will be going on top of the 32" (under the 52"). The window on that wall should have come out so the tV could have gone there, but well easier said than done :bigsmile:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Your center channel should be above/below your main tv. Posting a picture might be able to help us help you.

More info here: http://www.dolby.com/consumer/setup/speaker-setup-guide/index.html


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

eugovector said:


> Your center channel should be above/below your main tv. Posting a picture might be able to help us help you.
> 
> More info here: http://www.dolby.com/consumer/setup/speaker-setup-guide/index.html


Ill try to take some pics this weekend if I have time, never thought about it actually....

Yes I have checked that site and a few others out, but they all give set-ups in a utopia. Such as in my case, the TV is in corner, not exactly where I would like it, but it actually gives best view in the room with lighting and entertainment that happens in there.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, the general idea is that when people on your TV are moving their lips, you want the sound, usually coming through the center channel, to be as close to the image of their lips as possible. If a person is sitting in a corner talking, but there voice is coming from 4 feet away, you can imagine how that breaks the illusion.

Try this:


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok tried my best here, digital camera was dead so I used my phone (excuse the mess, wow didn't notice til I take a pic LOL we just got done doing some things to this room and it is disaray). And TV under big TV we have a new stand that is coming so all the video game systems and receiver and cable box will go on it.

The first picture is from the opening to the kitchen, as you can see the tv on the top right is the TV of focus. Where the Piston's mirror is, that is the window. And on the left is the large window

2nd picture is facing bacwards from pistons window, on the right where the light is the door

Here soon the wife wants to get rid of my famous blue video game chair and put a couch in there, but I will fit the couch to the sound!

Hope these pics maybe help you a little bit. Thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Okay, so your center channel should go below your flatscreen and on top of the TV below it. You could then switch audio inputs to allow the system to be used with either of those sets.

Your Left and rights should be places as in the diagram I posted above. Surrounds on stands or walls, subwoofer wherever it will fit for now.


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Like this......


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You've got it.


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

eugovector said:


> You've got it.


Ok kinda what I affraid of LOL..... just don't think in the overall sceme of things it will look very good. But well give it a run and see how it looks. Thanks for the help!


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

bigk_54 said:


> just don't think in the overall sceme of things it will look very good.


LOL, no offense dude, but have you seen the pictures?


IMO, you need to scrap everything (including most of the stuff on the walls) and just START over. 

Place your main display dead center on the wall with the dead skull on it so that the center of the display is about 4' high. Place the center channel above it and flank it with the other displays.


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> LOL, no offense dude, but have you seen the pictures?
> 
> 
> IMO, you need to scrap everything (including most of the stuff on the walls) and just START over.
> ...


Yup, there is some "junk" in there, but too bad I could sell most of the bar mirrors in there and buy myself some VERY nice speakers, but as mentioned this is where we gather to watch a bunch of sports/races so this room is appropriate for situation! Yes I don't have some high class theater like some on here. But onto next situation, CANT put it dead center, there is a window there! That is where I really wanted it, but can't just take the window out and call it a day that easy


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Whatever happened to picture in picture.....:bigsmile:


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

another option for the rear speakers would be to drop then into the ceiling, from the pics it appears that you have a suspended which would make for an easy install

we just moved a pretty decent 2nd'ary room over from traditional floor standing speakers to inceiling niles

the WAF went way up and the sound turned out better then exspected


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You can put the tv in front of the wall by using a tv stand. Would also serve as a place to put you electronic components. Flank the tv with the other two tvs, and you'll also have a better gale for viewing all three sets. You'll probably also have a better setup for viewing by multiple people.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

The window looks like its covered (Bud Light/ Pistons) so I take it looking out at the view isn’t important, so let’s pretend its not there. Move the skull and Bud/Piston memorabilia to another wall. Mount the flat screen from the ceiling (you can even get a tilt mount to lift it up so you can open the window). Put the two other TV side by side under the flat (pyramid of TVs); adjust their stand so that the tops are level with each other, place centre on top of the two TVs and under the flat. Main speakers on either side of the wall of TV. Surrounds, drop them from the ceiling as well. Take whatever is sitting on the TV tray and install it under one of the TVs.


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

eugovector said:


> You can put the tv in front of the wall by using a tv stand. Would also serve as a place to put you electronic components. Flank the tv with the other two tvs, and you'll also have a better gale for viewing all three sets. You'll probably also have a better setup for viewing by multiple people.





Andre said:


> The window looks like its covered (Bud Light/ Pistons) so I take it looking out at the view isn’t important, so let’s pretend its not there. Move the skull and Bud/Piston memorabilia to another wall. Mount the flat screen from the ceiling (you can even get a tilt mount to lift it up so you can open the window). Put the two other TV side by side under the flat (pyramid of TVs); adjust their stand so that the tops are level with each other, place centre on top of the two TVs and under the flat. Main speakers on either side of the wall of TV. Surrounds, drop them from the ceiling as well. Take whatever is sitting on the TV tray and install it under one of the TVs.



WOW am I banging my head on the wall over these 2 statements :hissyfit:! NEVER THOUGHT OF THIS IDEA!!!! See there used to be a pool table in there, that is why the 52 is hanging (didn't feel like an 8 ball through my 2k tv) along with the fact that where I really wanted it there was a window. I actually have a new stand that I haven't put together for the TV under the big TV that will house with Wii and Cable Box as well as the other game consoles, just haven't gotten around to putting it together, that is why the stuff is on TV stand. We did some work to the floor and a wall in this room not to long ago and that is why the chaos in there. I'm gonna have to pass this one by wife! She might like it even  When I get home going to the drawing board! Thanks guys :T:T:T:T:T


----------



## bigk_54 (Nov 26, 2010)

Well thanks to Andre and eugovector for opening my eyes to an obvious "solution" and the wife went for it so bonus there, I did some moving in the past week! Here is the first attempt on a quick setup for New Years party.... Thanks guys! I like it MUCH better so far :T:bigsmile: Now..... All I need is some speakers  The Bose I couldn't pass up, we'll get better ones soon


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Looks a ton better IMHO, enjoy.


----------

